# Outside housebreaking vs. Pee Pads



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, we are getting our new little girl tomorrow and despite my severe grief I am still experiencing (only 5 days since we out Annie down) we are very excited to bring a new life intoi such a quiet house. We are in minnesota and we are divided on what methid to use. We really want to completely do outside training. The pup has never been on anything but a pee pad. Is it going to be impossible? We will crate train also. How should I start the process...bring ther pee pad outside and place it on the grass??? O would appreciate any advie. I am REALLY nervous about housebreaking!
Elizabeth B)


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats about your new baby bundle!! I am not sure but I would just start with a consistent routine of outdoor pottying...I know this sounds gross but maybe rub some pee pee out on the grass from a pad to scent the grass? BTW, Plz check your PM box! Hope this helps!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie's breeder told us to take a used pee pad and put it outside where you want the puppy to go. When puppy gets used to that don't put the pad outside anymore.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Nov 7 2008, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666029


> Well, we are getting our new little girl tomorrow and despite my severe grief I am still experiencing (only 5 days since we out Annie down) we are very excited to bring a new life intoi such a quiet house. We are in minnesota and we are divided on what methid to use. We really want to completely do outside training. The pup has never been on anything but a pee pad. Is it going to be impossible? We will crate train also. How should I start the process...bring ther pee pad outside and place it on the grass??? O would appreciate any advie. I am REALLY nervous about housebreaking!
> Elizabeth B)[/B]



Considering the season in Minnesota that you are about to start... the ONLY way to train is on a potty pad.

If you were in Florida or Arizona, the answer would be totally different... but you don't have much of a choice. Next spring start taking her for walks outside and she will learn pretty quickly that outside potty is also ok. If you try to do it the other way... she is just going to going to be miserable and so are you... outside, in your rob, with -40F wind chill temperatures.
:biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 7 2008, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666036


> Dixie's breeder told us to take a used pee pad and put it outside where you want the puppy to go. When puppy gets used to that don't put the pad outside anymore.[/B]



Minnesota is starting to get snow/light rain today. Your answer makes sense where you or I live... but it is going to be way below zero there in a few weeks and that changes things totally.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Nov 7 2008, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666029


> Well, we are getting our new little girl tomorrow and despite my severe grief I am still experiencing (only 5 days since we out Annie down) we are very excited to bring a new life intoi such a quiet house. We are in minnesota and we are divided on what methid to use. We really want to completely do outside training. The pup has never been on anything but a pee pad. Is it going to be impossible? We will crate train also. How should I start the process...bring ther pee pad outside and place it on the grass??? O would appreciate any advie. I am REALLY nervous about housebreaking!
> Elizabeth B)[/B]



What sort of floors are in your home? How much of it is tile or linoleum and is it central to where your family hangs out? Is there someone home most of the time and if not, how long will she be alone? Do you have both a small crate and an x-pen?

The answer to the inside or outside question is on the other posts. You have no real choice at this point, in my opinion.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Eliz, my God, I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure if this is the right thing to do, buuuuuuut, because we have 4 seasons here, and the Winters can be brutal, ice storms and all....my babies, always had both choices and believe it or not it did work.

When it was beautiful out, we have a fenced yard, and I would go out with them.

Right now, little baby Mia is only allowed out in our yard...no where else, because you don't know if other dogs, who may have been sick, were there, where she could pick up something.

Before we had a yard, I never let them out, until their series of shots were fully completed.

So you also have to consider the safety issue as well. Honestly, I would not let the baby out at all on any grass, until you see the vet. But that is just me and no way am an expert, just an over cautious Mommy.

Soooooooooooo excited for you. Bless your heart.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 7 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666055


> Right now, little baby Mia is only allowed out in our yard...no where else, because you don't know if other dogs, who may have been sick, were there, where she could pick up something.
> 
> Before we had a yard, I never let them out, until their series of shots were fully completed.
> 
> ...



Very good point!!
:goodpost:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#483D8B">Starting from the very first day you bring your little girl home, start potty-training with the method you want her to use forever. If you want to outdoor train her (which I recommend), start right away -- If you start with pads indoors, it will be harder to train her to potty outdoors later on.

I've outdoor trained a Maltese puppy before in the middle of winter just fine. Just make sure she wears a warm coat, and also keep an area of grass shoveled (if there's snow) for her to use. Before you take her outside to potty, say "Do you need to go potty?" or "Let's go potty". When you take her potty outside, repeatedly say "Go potty" until she goes. As she's pottying, say "Good potty" in a gentle, praising voice (but not too high pitched as this might distract her from doing her business). If she does not go within 5 minutes or so of being outside, bring her inside (not saying a word), and place her in her crate for 15 minutes. After the 15 minutes, take her back outside and repeat. If she still doesn't go potty, she goes back in her crate. After relieving herself outside, she's free to play (only if you are watching her closely) for a while.

London picked up on the outdoor potty routine after 1 week. I can now ask her "Do you need to go potty?", and she will bark or run downstairs to the door. If I don't ask her, but she needs to go, she will just go wait by the door until I notice her. London recognized "Go potty" after about 2 weeks and it just kept getting better and better. </span>*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope this puppy helps heal your heart, and that you realize she's not going to replace your Annie. She will be a new girl with a new personality, but if you allow her to, she'll bring you such joy - in her own way. Now on to what I want to say....

You don't even want to consider using both the pee pee pads AND outdoors? The pads are so convenient when it's raining or snowing....my Abbey uses both. I think they're a godsend.

Tink, my knucklehead puppy mill boy will ONLY go outside - he's all business and runs out the doggie door. It's great until it's bitter cold and pouring buckets  

But, alas, Archie goes outdoors *unless* it's raining!!! :smstarz: ....then he might go on the pad...then he might just lift his leg anywhere!!!! The boy does not like to get his feet wet!!!! ...it makes me hate the rain.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 7 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666059


> *<span style="color:#483D8B">Starting from the very first day you bring your little girl home, start potty-training with the method you want her to use forever. If you want to outdoor train her (which I recommend), start right away -- If you start with pads indoors, it will be harder to train her to potty outdoors later on.
> 
> I've outdoor trained a Maltese puppy before in the middle of winter just fine. Just make sure she wears a warm coat, and also keep an area of grass shoveled (if there's snow) for her to use. Before you take her outside to potty, say "Do you need to go potty?" or "Let's go potty". When you take her potty outside, repeatedly say "Go potty" until she goes. As she's pottying, say "Good potty" in a gentle, praising voice (but not too high pitched as this might distract her from doing her business). If she does not go within 5 minutes or so of being outside, bring her inside (not saying a word), and place her in her crate for 15 minutes. After the 15 minutes, take her back outside and repeat. If she still doesn't go potty, she goes back in her crate. After relieving herself outside, she's free to play (only if you are watching her closely) for a while.
> 
> London picked up on the outdoor potty routine after 1 week. I can now ask her "Do you need to go potty?", and she will bark or run downstairs to the door. If I don't ask her, but she needs to go, she will just go wait by the door until I notice her. London recognized "Go potty" after about 2 weeks and it just kept getting better and better. </span>*[/B]


 :goodpost: 

Its absolutely true! Stick with one way of pottying forever. I started Clifford on litter box training, and then when he turned 6months old, I switched to outside. I am still working on it, and he is now over a year. If I could do it over, I would skip the pad training and go straight to the outdoors. I am sure your baby will have a round of shots, and most vets say it fine to start outside training when you bring them home. Just be prepared to bundle both yourselves up, and grab a shovel for the snow.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki uses potty pads inside and it works out just great for us.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I believe in the use of pee pads for those of us in the regions where there is extreme weather changes. This isn't just for the pups health and safety but for the humans too. From what I have read in your other threads you have had health issues in the past, it is not my business if these are continuing but anyone can have major health issues change their lives. When we have little dogs that are trained to use pee pads and/or the combination of those and going outside when weather permits. It can make a much more enjoyable life for everyone. IMO Please at the very least consider duel training your pup.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 7 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666048


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 7 2008, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666036





> Dixie's breeder told us to take a used pee pad and put it outside where you want the puppy to go. When puppy gets used to that don't put the pad outside anymore.[/B]



Minnesota is starting to get snow/light rain today. Your answer makes sense where you or I live... but it is going to be way below zero there in a few weeks and that changes things totally.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's true. To redeem myself I did answer a similar question you posted the other day exactly like Steve did. I thought by your post you had made up your mind to go with the great outdoors. I agree that I would wait for spring to start the switch to outside.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Another thing the vet pointed out to us, that although, at this point, Mia is allowed in our yard, we still have to keep a close eye on the things she puts in her mouth...as you know, little babies, are soooo curious, and everthing is new to them....and the investigate a great deal with their mouth.....so they told us...make sure she puts nothing in her mouth...leaves, twigs...or anyother thing from the ground.....as the other critters....like bunnies, squirrels.....may have left their remains...and if baby Mia, would chew on, something on the ground left behind from another critter.....it could cause her to have parasites.

Honest, not trying to scare you, but just sharing any and all information, because even though we have had little fur babies for 18 years....We are still learning as we go.

I also worry when they get ill, later on in life, and going outside would be too much for them....so having them trained on the pads...really made it easier for them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 8 2008, 05:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666344


> Another thing the vet pointed out to us, that although, at this point, Mia is allowed in our yard, we still have to keep a close eye on the things she puts in her mouth...as you know, little babies, are soooo curious, and everthing is new to them....and the investigate a great deal with their mouth.....so they told us...make sure she puts nothing in her mouth...leaves, twigs...or anyother thing from the ground.....as the other critters....like bunnies, squirrels.....may have left their remains...and if baby Mia, would chew on, something on the ground left behind from another critter.....it could cause her to have parasites.
> 
> Honest, not trying to scare you, but just sharing any and all information, because even though we have had little fur babies for 18 years....We are still learning as we go.
> 
> I also worry when they get ill, later on in life, and going outside would be too much for them....so having them trained on the pads...really made it easier for them.[/B]



ahh, the joys of motherhood. You worry from the day they come home....till the end of their lives.


Love ya. :Flowers 2:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Frankie and Lola were very easy to train to go outside. We used the crate method at night and when we were gone. Then immediently outside for "pee pee time" They cought on so fast. However, we do live in Southern California. When it rains, Lola just stands at the back door and gives me a look, like "what, are you crazy?" Then we go on what I call "rainy day program" and I put pee pee pads out. They are pretty good about using them, but I do fined occasional woopsies  Oh, well such is life with small white fluffies.


----------



## 2dogowner (Oct 12, 2007)

Where we live we have alot of hawks and foxes ,we were told by our vet that Jacqout (3.8 lbs ) cannot be left off the lead because he could be scooped up by a hawk thinking he was a rabbit. She said anything over 7 lbs was safe though so potty pads it is. The great thing about it is no backyard cleanup :clap: They do potty outside when we are outside though.


----------

